# pen drive converted to read only



## abhishek_734 (Jan 21, 2008)

i have a 1 gb moserbaer pendrive.for last few days,when i try to write data into it ,it says the disk is write protected and i m unable to write data to it.i can read the data or copy it which is already present on it.also it shows a free space of abt 800 mb.the pd dosnt have any switch on it.i m unable to format it.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 21, 2008)

try formating from command prompt.
if that doesnt work try some flash disk formatting tools.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 21, 2008)

DId u use some pen drive locking software?????


----------



## abhishek_734 (Jan 21, 2008)

ya,the pendrive came with its own locking tool software installed on it on one partition of it.i never used it to lock it.now when i m trying to perform any lock operations it is saying the same that is it is write protected.and the action cant b performed.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 21, 2008)

Set the pen drive in "Optimize for Quick Removal" usage from Properties>Hardware>**select your pen drive from list**>Properties>Policies.See if it works.!


----------

